

Help! Good lawyers in sf? - screwedinsf

Help! Theres some shit going down where I work. It&#x27;s come to my attention that I&#x27;ve been mentioned within disputes and I want to talk to a lawyer to protect myself. Does anyone know a good labor lawyer in San Francisco that deals with HR&#x2F;diversity related issues?
======
JSeymourATL
The SFO Bar Association has a lawyer referral service>
[http://www.sfbar.org/lawyerreferrals/](http://www.sfbar.org/lawyerreferrals/)

It might make sense to speak with 2-3 guys, find one you think is a good match
for your situation.

